# FYI tren isn't the best bulker



## EOD (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm not saying it's not a good bulker just not the best of'em. I'm on my 7 week is 500mg sustanon and 200mg tren-E a week and eating like a beast with no weight gain. Only 10lbs which is usually water. It seems like I'm getting leaner and stronger but not too much size. I am an endomorph BTW so it should be easier for me. I'm also on my 3rd month of 2iu ED growth. My job is very active/physical. Anyone else have this prob with tren?


----------



## blazeftp (Dec 20, 2010)

Its your diet then m8.

Tren only works in Good high calories diet.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 20, 2010)

blazeftp said:


> Its your diet then m8.
> 
> Tren only works in Good high calories diet.


 
werd small fry, you're not eating enough. I put on 19lbs on test/tren after 7 weeks


----------



## EOD (Dec 20, 2010)

Ok thanx for the replies. Here's my usual diet. Meal 1: 3 whites 3 yolks cup oats or 3 slice toast with PB or bagel creme cheese. Meal 2: weight gainer 600cals per shake. Meal 3: turkey footlong with sun chips or chicken breast yams cheese something along those lines. Meal 4: gainer shake. Meal 5: fish yams/bread avocado. Meal:6 gainer shake. Meal 7 b4 bed: gainer shake. Thanx for the help bros.


----------



## persianprince23 (Dec 20, 2010)

i jus came off of a test/tren cycle and from week 5 to week 8 i had only gainedd like 5 kba and 12 overall for the cycle once i tuned my diet and started to eat more food and less shakes i packed on the size and ended up puttin 11 more lbs from week8 to 14, i am no diet expert but u have alot of shaked try countin calories,proteins,carbs it comes in handy in ensuring ur eating enough


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Dec 20, 2010)

Your getting most of your cals from a shake. It needs to be from whole food. Not the same. Replace the cals from the shake with food and you will see a difference I bet. 

Tren is usually for a strength/cutter cycle. You gotta up the cals to be effective for a bulker.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 20, 2010)

cavtrooper96 said:


> Your getting most of your cals from a shake. It needs to be from whole food. Not the same. Replace the cals from the shake with food and you will see a difference I bet.
> 
> Tren is usually for a strength/cutter cycle. You gotta up the cals to be effective for a bulker.


 
yeah man, flag the weight gainer shakes  - especially the commercial ones.


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm not sure it's been refered to as the best bulker.


----------



## persianprince23 (Dec 20, 2010)

i have only run a cycle with test and eq, and test/tren and tren by far put more size on me and reduced body fat and made my skin tight, itmay not be the best bulker but def does not let u down in terms of size and strength


----------



## GMO (Dec 20, 2010)

I LOVE tren.  Mainly for the sick pumps, ridiculous strength gains and quality mass that stays after PCT.  But yes, you need to eat more.  Forget the shakes except pre and post workout for that quick infusion of protein.  Eat more quality food.  That should help.  I ran a 60 day cycle of tren and gained 13lbs, while reducing my bf% so something is off.


----------



## stronger4ever (Dec 20, 2010)

EOD said:


> I'm not saying it's not a good bulker just not the best of'em. I'm on my 7 week is 500mg sustanon and 200mg tren-E a week and eating like a beast with no weight gain. Only 10lbs which is usually water. It seems like I'm getting leaner and stronger but not too much size. I am an endomorph BTW so it should be easier for me. I'm also on my 3rd month of 2iu ED growth. My job is very active/physical. Anyone else have this prob with tren?



I don't know bro but by what you say it doesn't seem to me that you are an endomorph. Otherwise you would be gaining at least some fat from your diet. Unless you over train there is no reason for you not to gain weight(Unless your gear is bad/underdosed). I think your diet could be better, you can actually eat more calories eating cleaner. Don't waste your money too much on weight gainers, I mean they do help but I wouldn't replace more than one meal a day. Solid real foods work better and they help you put on better quality weight.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Dec 20, 2010)

I use tren to both bulk and cut.  It's how you use it in conjunction with your kitchen that counts.  Good info guys.


/V


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 20, 2010)

eod said:


> i'm not saying it's not a good bulker just not the best of'em. I'm on my 7 week is 500mg sustanon and *200mg tren-e* a week and eating like a beast with no weight gain. Only 10lbs which is usually water. It seems like i'm getting leaner and stronger but not too much size. I am an endomorph btw so it should be easier for me. I'm also on my 3rd month of 2iu ed growth. My job is very active/physical. Anyone else have this prob with tren?


 
lol!


----------



## stronger4ever (Dec 20, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> lol!



True I didn't catch that. I think 400mg is the minimum to notice the effects of enanthate


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 20, 2010)

stronger4ever said:


> True I didn't catch that. I think 400mg is the minimum to notice the effects of enanthate


 
I've heard of people running at 300/wk and being okay. If it were me, I'd start at 300. Call me pussy. I don't care. I like my dick to be hard and 8hrs of sleep.


----------



## EOD (Dec 20, 2010)

I notice alot from 200mg. More isn't always better. Night sweats, vivid dreams, short fuse. It's wrking no doubt and it's legit been getting from a guy in the states face to face. His var is insaine BTW. I'm going to try ur suggestions fellas thanx for the help. Anyone else have bulking experience with tren?


----------



## persianprince23 (Dec 20, 2010)

i ran tren this past summer at 400mgs  along with test at about 500mgs and i put on 27 lbs biggest i have ever been on it but i was stuck for a while because i wasnt eating enough so onc ei ate more whole foods and less shakes i packed on the lbs


----------



## XYZ (Dec 20, 2010)

Like the others have stated:

1 - Too many shakes.  It should be 2 at most, one while training and one PWO.  Everything else should be solid food.

2 - UP the calories.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Dec 20, 2010)

500mg of Sust doesn't seem like a lot either. And for my first Tren cycle I ran it at 350mg EW. Remember enanthates take 4-5 weeks to kick in. 

Tren was the best cycle I had ever run. Not sure what your issue is bro. 
I will again reinforce what everyone else is saying. Less shakes, more real food.
A lot of those shakes are complete garbage IMO


----------



## EOD (Dec 20, 2010)

ok thanx for the help. 2 shakes it is. I dnt wanna go any higher on the dosages. I'm 21 198 5'7". Been training 8 years.


----------



## SFW (Dec 20, 2010)

lol yeah bump the tren up to 325. Tren is versatile. You can look shredded or bulk. Depends what youre eating and what else youre stacking. Throw some drol in for shits and giggles and see if that helps.


----------



## stronger4ever (Dec 20, 2010)

SloppyJ said:


> I've heard of people running at 300/wk and being okay. If it were me, I'd start at 300. Call me pussy. I don't care. I like my dick to be hard and 8hrs of sleep.



I've never gotten sides from tren. But I've only done enanthate. I think acetate can be worse.


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 20, 2010)

stronger4ever said:


> I've never gotten sides from tren. But I've only done enanthate. I think acetate can be worse.


 
I've only heard it the other way around.


----------



## stronger4ever (Dec 20, 2010)

SloppyJ said:


> I've only heard it the other way around.



I think acetate has more sides because it is released fast into the system while enanthate has a more slow release. It also takes longer to see the results. On the other hand if you experience sides from tren and you do enanthate youre screwed because you need to wait for it to get off your system. The sides of acetate go away very soon after you stop.


----------



## EOD (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanx alot for the input. What do u think about bumping up my test instead if tren? Not looking forward to more sweating.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 20, 2010)

Week 7 is perfect for increasing dose due to myostatin levels. I would definitely raise dose now.


----------



## stronger4ever (Dec 20, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> Week 7 is perfect for increasing dose due to myostatin levels. I would definitely raise dose now.



How can you determine myostatin levels?


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 20, 2010)

stronger4ever said:


> How can you determine myostatin levels?


*Diagnosis/testing.* Skeletal muscle size in an individual with myostatin-related muscle hypertrophy is measured by ultrasound examination, DEXA, or MRI. Subcutaneous fat pad thickness is measured by ultrasound or with a caliper. Molecular genetic testing for _MSTN,_ the only gene known to be associated with myostatin-related muscle hypertrophy, is available on a research basis. 

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/books/NBK1498/


----------



## VictorZ06 (Dec 20, 2010)

stronger4ever said:


> on the other hand if you experience sides from tren and you do enanthate youre screwed because you need to wait for it to get off your system. The sides of acetate go away very soon after you stop.



this!


/v


----------



## stronger4ever (Dec 20, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> *Diagnosis/testing.* Skeletal muscle size in an individual with myostatin-related muscle hypertrophy is measured by ultrasound examination, DEXA, or MRI. Subcutaneous fat pad thickness is measured by ultrasound or with a caliper. Molecular genetic testing for _MSTN,_ the only gene known to be associated with myostatin-related muscle hypertrophy, is available on a research basis.
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/books/NBK1498/




Are there any myostatin inhibitors in the market?

I found this but im not sure if it works

Cytodyne Myo-Blast CSP3-Bodybuilding formula (120 caps )


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 20, 2010)

stronger4ever said:


> Are there any myostatin inhibitors in the market?
> 
> I found this but im not sure if it works
> 
> Cytodyne Myo-Blast CSP3-Bodybuilding formula (120 caps )


 Most are bunk if not all.


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 20, 2010)

I dropped 20 pounds on tren from 16% bf to 11% 215 to 190.....stronger at 190 also.I love tren.I wasn't even eating super clean either.


----------



## The Deuce (Dec 20, 2010)

21 years OLD and you are already cranking the Trenbolone to you... GEEZ in a rush for something bro?? That is a VERY HARSH steroid on the Endocrine system... not trying to be a dick but are you looking to be on TRT permanently before you are 30??

IMO.. Too Young.


2ndly.. Tren is an EXCELLENT bulker with the proper diet.. it's NOT the compounds that determine the outcome of a cycle. Its what you put down your throat.

3rdly.. Why Are you using AAS at 21?? 

4thly.. IF you are going to do AAS then at least !!! Up that Tren to 300mgs (if not 400mgs) You gotta remember than you have to cleave off the ester weight.. so EVEN at 400mgs.. You might get 300mgs of ACTUAL Trenbolone !!

5thly.. WORK ON THAT DIET !!

and Finally !! Why are You Cycling AAS at 21yrs Old 

Just curious..


----------



## pancho (Dec 20, 2010)

i'm seeing great gains with tren and eq... i've just started my fifth week and have put on 15lbs i'm at 205....


----------



## EOD (Dec 21, 2010)

You say I shouldn't cycle at 21 yet you tell me to up the tren...not much sense there. Although I respect and welcome your opinion I think it's not the worst thing to do at 21. I know ppl that started at 19. I'm sure alotta pros started early as well. I know I'm fairly young but all my cycles have been low. During my cutting cycles I'm only hitting 300mg test- acetate a week. Orals only once a year wich is anavar. thanx to everyone for the help


----------



## zombul (Dec 21, 2010)

My experience has been Tren is great for strength and can be used on a bulk or cut but would not be my first choice to bulk.


----------



## EOD (Dec 21, 2010)

I agree I shoulda went with a true bulker. I went with the tren because I like staying fairly lean when bulking.


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 21, 2010)

tren sucks coming off......other then that I think jesus piss must be tren god given


----------



## Built (Dec 21, 2010)

EOD said:


> I agree I shoulda went with a true bulker. I went with the tren because I like staying fairly lean when bulking.


 
This is the reason you made low gains. 

If this is truly a concern, and you want to get more out of your bulks, try UD2.0 at a surplus.


----------



## EOD (Dec 21, 2010)

What's that built?


----------



## OfficerFarva (Dec 21, 2010)

EOD said:


> What's that built?



Umm, try google maybe?

Let me google that for you


----------



## Built (Dec 21, 2010)

LMAO it's Lyle Mcdonald's ultimate diet 2.0

It's usually used as a way to retain and even build a very small amount of lean mass while cutting, but it can easily be adapted to bulking with no - or very little - fat gain.


----------



## blergs. (Dec 21, 2010)

I love trenE and some test for bulking.
gonna do it again in like a month with test and an oral.


----------



## ROID (Dec 22, 2010)

hmm.....even if i don't consume a lot of calories Tren has always put weight one me. I've never used Tren E. always tren A.

one of two things:

1. tren is bunk or not actually tren but something else. This is a lot more common than people believe

2. dose is too low. 

I think pellets and homebrewed trenbolone is superior to any lab out there


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 22, 2010)

ROID said:


> hmm.....even if i don't consume a lot of calories Tren has always put weight one me. I've never used Tren E. always tren A.
> 
> one of two things:
> 
> ...


 
tren sides are pretty unique are they not? What could they possibly substitute tren for?


----------



## XYZ (Dec 22, 2010)

The Deuce said:


> 21 years OLD and you are already cranking the Trenbolone to you... GEEZ in a rush for something bro?? That is a VERY HARSH steroid on the Endocrine system... not trying to be a dick but are you looking to be on TRT permanently before you are 30??
> 
> IMO.. Too Young.
> 
> ...


 
Quote of the month.


----------



## stronger4ever (Dec 22, 2010)

Just sucks to see how people waste their money in aas and they don't have their training and nutrition down first.


----------



## ROID (Dec 22, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> tren sides are pretty unique are they not? What could they possibly substitute tren for?



for you and I they would be unique. for someone new they wouldnt be. you could replace any hormone with any other hormone. If you got some type of strength and size out of it and its your first few runs with gear how would u know the difference ? 

its pellets or bust for me brah, you feel me ? 

you know i'm big on conspiracy. If I thought mods were really out to protect boards members then I wouldn't be paranoid but I know that isn't the case in most circumstances.

btw, where is my christmas card ??  you better recognize


----------



## EOD (Dec 22, 2010)

It's legit tren no doubt bout that trusted source face to face. Darkest tren I've senn aswell,ya ya the color dnt matter blah blah yada yada. I upped my test to 650 hinkin bout upping the tren but not looking g forward to more sides. Well see, I am eating MORE now tho. Thanx for the help peeps


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 22, 2010)

ROID said:


> for you and I they would be unique. for someone new they wouldnt be. you could replace any hormone with any other hormone. If you got some type of strength and size out of it and its your first few runs with gear how would u know the difference ?
> 
> its pellets or bust for me brah, you feel me ?
> 
> ...


 

werd . .  Christmas card is forthcoming . . . musical dick-shaped as per usual


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 22, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> tren sides are pretty unique are they not? What could they possibly substitute tren for?


 
the tren E I use is a orangie color almost....Don't think it's faked


----------



## The Deuce (Dec 22, 2010)

CT said:


> Quote of the month.



 THANK YOU.. THANK YOU !! I'm just trying to speak the Truth to all these young diehards 



_____________________


I'll take 3 bottles of Super-DMZrx for winning the quote of the month please and Thank You


----------



## stronger4ever (Dec 22, 2010)

EOD said:


> You say I shouldn't cycle at 21 yet you tell me to up the tren...not much sense there. Although I respect and welcome your opinion I think it's not the worst thing to do at 21. I know ppl that started at 19. I'm sure alotta pros started early as well. I know I'm fairly young but all my cycles have been low. During my cutting cycles I'm only hitting 300mg test- acetate a week. Orals only once a year wich is anavar. thanx to everyone for the help



What he is telling you is that unless you plan to be a pro and be on gear for the rest of your life, it's probably not a good idea. In order to be a pro you need more than gear tho, you also need good genetics. But that's up to you to decide.


----------



## EOD (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm not trying to be pro. I just like looking my best,lifting my best. It's all good I welcome all opinions no worries. I wouldn't have learned as much and wouldn't be were I am without everyones knowledge and input. Thanx fellas.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 22, 2010)

Good strength and quality muscle, vascularity, add in some drol for bulking and more strength


----------



## EOD (Dec 23, 2010)

Was thinking bout some beastrol cuz there's no bloat I've heard. All lean dry gains...anyone have experience withthis???


----------



## Mudge (Dec 23, 2010)

Anavar offers dry lean gains too, there is nothing beastly about that.


----------



## stronger4ever (Dec 23, 2010)

EOD said:


> I'm not trying to be pro. I just like looking my best,lifting my best. It's all good I welcome all opinions no worries. I wouldn't have learned as much and wouldn't be were I am without everyones knowledge and input. Thanx fellas.




I know you want to look your best, but you need to understand the role of gear. Personally I wouldn't use gear just to look good. I can look really good naturally, just not as big as I want to be. In fact I want to be a pro one day so I want to reach levels that I wouldn't be able to reach naturally. 

If you just want to look lean and muscular you can achieve that with proper diet and training. The gear is not going to replace that, also it's not going to give you permanent results. You have to come off eventually and then what? Why you think people get depressed when they get off gear? I'm not hating on what you want to do. You should focus in achieving what you want naturally and if you reach a point where you want more then you use gear to pass that point. Otherwise your limiting yourself bro. You're not only wasting your time and money in the process but you're also risking your health bro. Gear is not something to mess with, you may regret it later. And it doesn't stop here. I can guarantee you that when gear doesn't give you the results you expect it you are going to start using higher/riskier dosages or try more dangerous compounds like slin.  You don't want to die just to look good man. Looking amazing will not change your life and solve all the problems in your life and risking your health is not worth it. No girl is going to care your abs looks amazing if your dick can't get up. No one will remember you for how hot you look but for the kid that died doing steroids like a dumbass. 

If I do this, if I take this risk is because I want to achieve something extraordinary, I don't want to be like the rest, I want to be a beast. I want achieve a level that no one has achieved before. And that my friend,makes the risk worth it.  

Think why you do what you do and think if dying or permanently affecting your health is worth it. If you decide it is, then go ahead, but think it throughly first.


----------



## EOD (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanx stronger. I see what your saying. That kinda shaped me outta "it". Not to compleatly quit but b very careful with what I take. I know it's dangerous but I do use baby dosages on pretty much every compound xcept var and test. I'll run var at 100mg and test at 600. My cutting cycle are 300mg test. I haven't had any blood in my urine or dark colored either. Got my liver checked b4 this cycle and was g2g. Thanx again peace


----------

